# installShield 6.1 od. ähnliches?



## mR.fLopPy (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Ein Freund von mir hat letztens ein Programm gebraucht mit dem man Installationen durchführen kann. Da ihm für die Suchmaschinen im Internet irgendwie die passenden Stichwörter gefehlt haben, hat er sich einfach den InstallShield von seinem Freund ausgeborgt der ihn Aufgrund einer aktuelleren Version nicht mehr benötigt. Allerdings haben wir kein Benutzerhandbuch dafür bekommen und auf der CD selbst ist auch nicht viel Nützliches oben. Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob jmd. schon Erfahrungen in diesem Programm gesammelt hat. Er selbst kennt sich mit dem Programm ZipGenie recht gut aus, hat also schon Erfahrungen im erstellen von Installationsdateien nur er kennt sich mit diesen umfangreichen Features beim InstallShield nicht aus. Gibt es vielleicht auch einfachere Programme zum Erstellen von "setup.exe" Dateien im Internet welche Shareware od. sogar Freeware sind?

Ich danke schon mal im voraus für die Antworten. (Auch wenn es nicht gerade viel sein werden. )

PS.
Ich hoffe das ich das richtige Forum dafür erwischt habe.

Ciao
floppy


----------



## Paranoia (18. Juli 2003)

hey...

schau dir dieses progi mal an:

Z-Up Maker 

greetings para


----------



## chibisuke (11. September 2003)

na dann solltest du mal Inno Setup testen... 

der besten opensource setup compiler den ich kenne... in delphi geschrieben ;-) 

wenn ich mich net sehr irre kann InstallShield auch net mehr als inno setup... ich benutz das eigendlich für alle meine projekte...

einziges feature das man bei inno setp eventuell vermissen könnte ist ein webinstall also installation direkt aus dem internet wenn man nur wenige KB installations datei runter lät und dann die restlichen 200MB oder so während der installation aus dem netz...

aber das kann man sehr leicht mit einem zusatz progy das von inno setup gestartet werden kann nachrüsten ;-)

einfach mal googlen


----------



## mR.fLopPy (11. September 2003)

Ich hatte allgemein noch keine Gelegenheit mich zu bedanken.
Danke für die Hilfe (An euch beide) 

Zup-Maker ist ein tolles Programm - zwar nur Shareware, aber von der Bedienung her, echt einfach. Zumindest begreift es auch mein Chef, schließlich braucht er das Programm und Geld wird er wohl genug haben.

Ich werde mich bezüglich dem Programm Inno Setup im Google mal informieren!

Danke nochmals!
Ciao Floppy


----------

